# Mac lion ne reconnait pas le vidéoprojecteur Epson EB-X7



## Leiloo2424 (23 Mai 2012)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je me tourne vers vous car je suis un peu coincée. Mon mac book pro (lion) n'arrive pas à se connecter via usb au vidéoprojecteur eb x7 d'Epson.

Quand je vais dans le finder je vois que le vidéo est reconnu car j'ai Epson pj ud, j'ouvre ce fichier mais pas moyen d'installer un programme qui permette de reconnaître le vidéo projecteur.

Je suis allée sur le site d'Epson pour trouver un driver, j'en ai trouvé un UD 150 je l'ai installé mais ça ne fonctionne pas.

Est ce que quelqu'un a une idée? en espérant que oui, merci d'avance 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h54 ----------

C est un vidéoprojecteur Epson et non espion. Désolée *->* Rectifié


----------



## Arlequin (24 Mai 2012)

Voilà tout le soucis ! En usb, ce projo n'est pas reconnu comme un écran mais comme un périphérique externe, nécessitant un pilote

Si epson ne le fourni pas, point de salut, à ma connaissance

Pourquoi ne pas utiliser la connectique vga ???

à+


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mai 2012)

C'est ce pilote là qu'il te faut, en principe, mais est-il compatible Lion, ça, seul le S.A.V. d'Epson pourra te le dire !


----------



## Leiloo2424 (24 Mai 2012)

Merci pour votre aide. Le pilote que tu m as mis en lien je l ai essayé mais ça ne fonctionne pas. Je crois que je n ai pas d entrée vga sur le mac book pro. Avez vous une autre idée? Merci encore pour votre aide


----------



## Arlequin (24 Mai 2012)

Leiloo2424 a dit:


> Je crois que je n ai pas d entrée vga sur le mac book pro. Avez vous une autre idée? Merci encore pour votre aide



en effet

il te suffit donc de trouver le cable adaptateur adéquat


----------



## Leiloo2424 (6 Juin 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Je reviens vers vous car mon souci n'est pas réglé.
J'ai acheté un adaptateur thunderbolt vga et ça ne fonctionne pas.
J'ai testé l'adaptateur avec un mac sous leopard et ça fonctionne. 
Je pense donc vraiment que le soucis vient de lion.

Est ce qu'il est possible d'installer un utilisateur avec lion et l'autre avec leopard? Est ce que ça réglerait mon problème?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Orphanis (3 Juillet 2012)

Je ne savais pas qu'on pouvait connecté un retro en USB...
Je me permets de relancer le topic car j'ai exactement le même problème que toi avec une machine différente : 
Sur mon Mac Pro 2010, en utilisant un adaptateur Minidisplay / VGA, le retro n'est pas du tout reconnu et je me demande sur le problème vient de la carte graphique du Mac Pro ou de Lion. 
Sur mon MBP 17", C2D 2,8Ghz sous Moutain Lion (DP 4) la reconnaissance est automatique...

A votre avis, c'est le Mac Pro qui déconne (incapable d'afficher deux écrans) ou c'est Lion ?


Ps. je viens de lire ton dernier message ;-)


----------



## Leiloo2424 (14 Juillet 2012)

Je pense que c'est lion. Je n'ai toujours pas trouvé de solution.


----------



## martinette (3 Septembre 2012)

Leiloo2424 a dit:


> Je pense que c'est lion. Je n'ai toujours pas trouvé de solution.


Même souci avec Mountain Lion, tout fonctionnait sous leopard, je suis très très déçue. (outre mes collègues qui se gaussent, c'est vexant). Je ne connecte plus rien avec vga depuis que j'ai mountain lion!


----------



## morfar (4 Septembre 2012)

Bonsoir,
Je me joins à la discussion pour profiter de la réponse:  http://forums.macg.co/images/icons/icon12.gif
Plus de connexion possible pour mes  a p n  sur mon Imac depuis la mise à jour Mountain Lion. 
C'est grave Docteur   http://forums.macg.co/images/icons/icon5.gif


----------



## michelfélix (18 Février 2013)

Je rouvre ce sujet: le branchement d'un VP par l'adaptateur VGA/Thunderbolt sur mon macbook récent (déc 2013) avec Mountain lion, n'est pas reconnu et provoque un blocage.
Depuis le temps, il n'y as pas de solution?
(finalement assez insupportable toutes ces incompatibilités de Mountain Lion, comme pour Adobe Photoshop: aucun solution.... Obligé de travailler avec un vieux macbook survivant)


----------



## Leiloo2424 (25 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Cette réponse vient un peu tard mais je viens de découvrir à l'instant qu'avec un adaptateur thunderbolt - vga ça fonctionne.
Il faut allumer l'ordi, allumer le vidéo.
Et seulement après brancher l'adaptateur et relier avec du vga.

J'espère que cela vous aidera de votre côté


----------

